# Measuring ATA?



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just hook your tape onto one axle and measure to the first part of the other axle and you have the same as center to center. Now if your ATA is off by 1/2 inch then more than likely both your string and cables have stretched so you are going to have to take them off and twists them up to their original spec then put them back on and retune.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

alrighty. i thought i had it right. im getting a new bow soon. but ever since i put new strings on this grizzly it just hasnt been the same. brcase hieght is the same (i think, i dont have the specs lying around, i need to fidn them, im 95% sure the spec ata is 38" and its more llike 27 1/2)

i think the top cam is a little under rotated. Ill have to check it again. Plus, the bottom cam rubs the serving, but i wont ask for help with that on here till i get a press and vice and can play with the cables some myself. 

thanks for the info!


----------

